# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  wardriving in rhodes!!

## jojo

Αληθεια ποιοι εχουν βαλει κεραιες στο πανεπιστήμιο και στην Αντ.Δαμασκηνου και δεν εχουν καταχωρηθει στην nodedb?Στην ιαλυσσό?
Συντομα θα παω αλλη μια βολτουλα με το φορητομόλις το λάβω απο το σερβις θα σας στειλω και τα οσα βλεπει το netstubler.....

----------


## aeonios1

::  Τωρα κατάλαβα τι κάνατε με την 650 μου!!!

Στο πανεπιστήμιο δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω γιατί δεν έχω μάθει τι ακριβώς παίζεται στην Δαμασκηνού όμως έχω ήδη εντοπίσει τις 3 κεραίες στην Δαμασκηνού (εκεί έμενα δίπλα και δεν είναι ακριβως Δαμασκηνού είναι σε παράδρομο!)αν δεν απατώμαι και μια και το έκανες θέμα εχουν πρόσφατα σηκωθεί νομίζω!

Η μία κοιτάζει προς ανάληψη η άλλη προς την παραλία νομίζω!
Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι πάντως!

Λοιπόν πάρε την MiKa βάλτε το αμάξι και εγώ βάζω το φορητό...τι λέτε?Πάμε για wardriving και μετά παλιά πόλη?

----------

